# Past, Present, and Future walked into a bar....



## Riptide (Jul 7, 2014)

*Present:* Stop me if you've heard this one before... past, present and future walked into a bar...

*Future*: ...and it was tense. Heard it before, Present.

*Present:* You're kidding me right? Really? You had to steal my shine?

*Past:* I thought it was nice.
*
Future:* Of course you did. Everything is novel to you.
*
Present*: Don't bully  our past self.

*Future:* You're right, you're the one to bully. You know the hardships I must endure because of you?
*
Present:* Me?
*
Future*: Yes, you. Remember? _Oh, haha I have time, I have time! No need to worry myself now, that's for a future me!_

*Present:* First of all, I do not sound like that at all, ever and--

*Past:* I think it was a head on mimic.

*Present*: --Excuse me, when did the middle of my sentence start  yours? Hey, and you're guilty of the very same thing, well, no not  exactly. Sometimes I really marvel at your planning.

*Past*: Really? How so?

*Present*: Okay, so sometimes I fret and worry about an assignment.  All the what if's, but you reassure me every time I look back.  Sometimes I completely forget, but you remembered so I don't have to  worry about it.

*Past:* Wow, I forgot about those...

*Future:* Yes, what a great relationship you two have. If only I was included in that joy of reassurance.

*Present:*  Hey, don't forget, Past is just as guilty with the procrastination.

*Past:* Eh... don't blame me. I'm done and over with.

*Future*: And I'm destined to change, so maybe do a few things yourself and I wont be so mad all the time and overloaded.

*Present:* Are you guys placing our faults as a person all on me?

*Future/Past: *yeah.

*Present:* I'll have you know I have high expectations for you, Future.

*Past*: You don't really mirror mine, Present.

--silence --
*
Present:* And I remember myself being a little nicer.

*Future:* Ouch!

*Past:* Hey! I'm great, remember when I wrote that story? That great story and novel?

*Future:* Wait, what? Great story, no when? 

*Present*: Shh, quiet Past!

*Past*: Oh, oh, she doesn't know? Yeah, I wrote a story, why? Wait, why doesn't she know?

*Present*: Shut up...!

*Future*: Because I've been tasked with writing something.
*
Past:* Present? What is this? What about my story?
*
Present*: Well, it wasn't working for me...
*
Past: *So you discarded it? What!

*Future:* Hey, you already wrote it! I still must bear the hardship!
*
Present*: I'm sorry. I should really get back to that right now.
*
Past: *Hey, what about my story?
*
Future:* I'll get right on that. Right, Present?
*
Present:* Shut up.


----------



## Sc0pe (Jul 29, 2014)

That was in interesting breakdown of past present and future. I do sometimes wonder what i would do if i could meet my future ans past self. Maybe give my past self a few more kicks the shin to do things. Well it's got me thinking about that now so I think it was rather good overall.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Oct 28, 2014)

This is a really humorous dialogue! If you plan to present it on stage though, you should provide a bit more blocking.


----------



## Westwood (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow that was a very interestingly witty explosion of entertainment! The concept is very nice, and it flowed well. I got just a little confused with the story thing near the end, but I was able to keep my head wrapped around it for the most part. Good show!


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 13, 2015)

Really loved this. Great humour, well written and makes you think.


----------

